# The Best Program To Buy?!?!



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Ok, so anyone who has bought these or knows someone who has bought these please help me. I need advice or stories of results/experiences. So I want to buy a training program and I'm not sure which one yet, I've put a few options in the poll. If anyone has something to say please feel free to tell me. I would like to know what trainer and what course would be reccommended.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

I am a Clinton Anderson fan and a No Worries Club member.I am not a devoted user of his methods but I have learned a great deal from him. He has great clarity which makes for greater understanding of his methods. 

Don't limit yourself though. Learn from as many people as you can. There is no "perfect" method.

Not to mention a lot of these are very expensive. What I would say do, is go to one of these guys' clinics. The price of the ticket will give you a better look at what you will be buying if you decide to buy. 

If you go to a Clinton Anderson Clinic, stay for the duration. Stay both days. You won't be convinced if you give up after a day.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

First of all, buy used dvds from eBay. It'll be MUCH cheaper than buying them from CA or Parelli site directly. 

I personally found CA methods helpful (although not all of them). And I'm not fan of Parelli (didn't work for me).


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I have had the best luck with Clinton Anderson. I've only used his working with foals, weanlings and yearlings DVD. I find him to be no nonsense and easy to understand. 
Have you looked into any Frank Bell training? I really like him a lot too. http://www.horsewhisperer.com/
I also used to subscribe to Perfect Horse from John Lyons. I learned tons just from reading that magazine. I really need to start getting it again :lol:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I have gone to a John Lyons clinic. I REALLY liked him as a person and as a trainer. He is very simple and direct and faith based (might be why I liked him as a person so much). I have gotten a TON of info from his magazine and I recently bought a book that is very good too. Communicating with cues: The reader's guide to training and problem solving part 1. It was $14 and is PACKED with info! 

I also check out youtube ALOT! there are tons of people puting up videos of either the actual trainer or themselves following a certain trainer's program. You can learn alot there too. I like the 7 games by parelli. All except the yo-yo game. I like cues though. Its really a matter of what YOU like so that you will stick with it. 

Anywho... this is what I do.


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

I would say go with the Parelli Levels 1-3. I have those and the L&HB pack and also the Success Series. All the packs are wonderful. I loved the L&HB pack......no other trainer out there is that in depth about horse psychology as Parelli is in that pack. 

So that's my vote!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> I also check out youtube ALOT! there are tons of people puting up videos of either the actual trainer or themselves following a certain trainer's program. You can learn alot there too.


I think that's a fantastic idea. You never know what's going to "click" with you in a trainer and those dvds get really darn expensive. I like Clinton Anderson myself. I also like John Lyons (there are many similarities in their methods), but I find some of his early groundwork harder to translate without a round pen.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Sara said:


> Dumas'_Grrrl said:
> 
> 
> > I also check out youtube ALOT! there are tons of people puting up videos of either the actual trainer or themselves following a certain trainer's program. You can learn alot there too.
> ...


We don't have a round pen. I REALLY wish we did. I am thinking of making one out of hotwire. Not to turn it on, but the horses already know what it is and respect it. We have a doubled line of masonary string across as a gate in our yard. The horses don't know its not "hot" but they also don't test it. 8) I don't know if we will actually do that but I have seen them before. I try to do a lot in our smaller square pen but I can see where a round pen would be ideal.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I would also say Parelli Levels 1-3.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i would suggest to go onto their sites and see if they have a free DVD. I did that with Parelli and loved it. That way you can get a DVD from them so you know what to expect before shelling out the money.

I vote for Parelli. I started out with him and have seen a lot of progress with Vega. And i plan on doing it when Gem too.

But choose who suits you best


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

I lllooovvveeee Clinton Anderson because I understand him well. I don't solely use him though. I use some Parelli, some Anderson, some Lyons, some Joe Blow from down the street. It's all about finding out what works for you and your horse and what doesn't.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

ok, so a lot of people have voted Clinton Anderson.... but so far that's been the one hardested to find DVDs for that I need, any suggestions on dvd sets you have used?


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Do you have DirecTv? or some other cable provider that offers the channel RFD-TV?

That is a great place to get a preview of many different trainers. 

Ebay is the best place for getting started.

For CA, I would honestly buy the Road to the Horse first. It is by far the cheapest and you will see his techniques in fast forward.

The first actually lesson from CA you would want will be "Gaining Respect and Control on the Ground".


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

i have mostley use CA on abby, i find that perrelli is just pushing his products, to really save money on dvd'sgo to your local library and order them!!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

mlkarel2010 said:


> ok, so a lot of people have voted Clinton Anderson.... but so far that's been the one hardested to find DVDs for that I need, any suggestions on dvd sets you have used?


What exactly do you need? You didn't specify... 

I personally used "Gaining Respect & Control on the Ground Series 1. Also I heard "Riding With Confidence" is pretty good.

I do not recommend "Problem Solving" set - found it somewhat useless.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

i say parelli 1-3 I just started parelli with chance a few weeks ago and ive seen such an improvement! And i dont even have the equit ment except for the rope halter! I bought Lvl 1 set off of ebay and Im glad I did  Ive gotten more respect and chance has wanted to be with me more!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I dont want to get into trouble but... I'm not a huge parelli fan at all. I ... well.... anyway, what I think is you'd be better off goign to the library or renting them if you are interested in them. Or if you have Dishnetwork, you can watch them on the Horse channel. I forget exactly which channel that is, I can look it up.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

yeah, I have Dish and RFD-TV is channel 231 :lol: I watch almost all of the shows..... 

I'm still undecided in what I want to get.... I guess it depends on what is available on Ebay..... I emailed the parelli people and they said that out of their systems the Success Series would be the best for me because it is an overview of level 1-3


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

I think Clinton Anderson works best for a more Dominant horse, as submissive or sensitive horses tend to find his methods too "in-your-face" as that happened to one of my gentler mares and she became fearful and flighty a lot during that time so I switched. 

I did Parelli with her instead and she did very well, she became calm and responsive. My dominant Left Brained Introvert (low energy, slightly, pushy) gelding does fine with parelli but I often have go up my phases quickly or he pins his ears and gets pushy. I haven't tried Clinton Anderson on him but I think it may do him some good to get a firmer approach.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> mlkarel2010 said:
> 
> 
> > I do not recommend "Problem Solving" set - found it somewhat useless.
> ...


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Abby said:


> I think Clinton Anderson works best for a more Dominant horse, as submissive or sensitive horses tend to find his methods too "in-your-face" as that happened to one of my gentler mares and she became fearful and flighty a lot during that time so I switched.


Abby, you are SO right! I had exactly same with my 2 horses: worked for very bossy one, and completely run nuts my nervous one.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

LadyDreamer said:


> Especially since CA always says that MANY problems that you come across can be fixed with a good solid groundwork and in gaining your horse's respect.


He-he... Most of stuff there is same as in his "Gaining Respect".  And he completely skipped trailer loading even though it's advertised as part of the course - I didn't like this fact at all.


----------



## EquestrianLover (May 29, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> First of all, buy used dvds from eBay. It'll be MUCH cheaper than buying them from CA or Parelli site directly.
> 
> I personally found CA methods helpful (although not all of them). And I'm not fan of Parelli (didn't work for me).


i agree with Kitten_Val. CA methods and get them used if possible to save some money.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Vidaloco said:


> find him to be no nonsense and easy to understand.
> :


This is the reason I like Clint too.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I requested the free DVD that Parelli offers and it was really fantastic to watch, really it was most inspiring! I was willing to pay the man after I watched it!....but my hubby said hang on...lets see what else is out there and I am glad he did! I recieved Parelli's e-mail news letter and they always have a Q & A section in it. Usually I'm fairly impressed with their answers but in this latest one the gal writing in said that she had a horse that was biting. Parelli actually suggested giving the biting horse a carrot! I was furious! lol... maybe I reacted too strongly but C'mon! Reward biting???? I ranted to my hubby for about an hour...lol...poor man.... I think Parelli has gone too far with his horsenalities...right brain, left brain...what does that matter if the horse is biting you? ok.. I won't rant here (too much) but I was just really disapointed in that answer.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Dumas_G, it was on fugly's blog too.. About giving treats... Ha-ha-ha! I laughed to death! I'm sure that girl will have lots of fun with this technique...


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Fugly's blog? Not sure what that is. :? 

I wish I could call the poor gal and tell her NOOOOOOOOO! :roll:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

HA!!! I found it... ( I love Google) I think I have found a new spot to waste time on the "net! lol......... Glad I wasn't the only one that thought that was off!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I got parelli's DVD and haven't watched it yet.... I will do that soon though, hopefully! I talked to the Dennis Reis People and I didn't get some ordinary employee, but Deborah Reis (Dennis's wife, like Linda Parelli) and she told me about it and told me to call her on her cell phone! I like the closeness of it and it really makes me feel like they want to help me and not rip me off.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

> I got Parelli's DVD and havn't watched it yet



You paid NINE BILLION DOLLARS for a CD and you havent' watched it yet?!!!! ooooh...... my husband would whoop my tail!!!!!! Spending money like that... ohhh....


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

I get the Parelli e-news as well and I think you took Linda's response way out of context. You aren't rewarding the horse biting. That horse was "left brained" which is confident, dominant, etc. and with these horses you need to do the unexpected. Be predictably unpredictable. Linda explained that in her response. 

I have tried that technique with cinchy horses. If I know FOR CERTAIN the horse is NOT scared then if they start getting snotty I will shove a treat in their mouths. It blows their minds because what is the usual reaction from a person.......they get smacked and yelled at. In all the cases the horses I've worked with have gotten over being snotty while tacking up. It's now a good experience rather than a rude one where the horse's feedback to what is happening is ignored and he is punished for having an opinion.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I understood Linda's responce perfectly.... I just completely disagree! I am glad that this technique worked for you, really I am.  I on the other hand was completely appauled. NEVER NEVER NEVER would that be rewarded. That would deserve disipline (not punishment) but real disipline in my book the same as a horse that turns their rump to you. NOT tolerated let alone rewarded with food. What happens down the line and the horse that was taught "if I act like I'm gonna bite I'll get a treat" gets sold??? The new owner does what?? Call the horse mean and crazy? Sell it again? I just believe that some behavior needs ended period. There are always 2 sides to a coin and I was just expressing my views on this side.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Spirithorse said:


> That horse was "left brained" which is confident, dominant, etc. and with these horses you need to do the unexpected. Be predictably unpredictable. Linda explained that in her response.


I strongly disagree with it. If I let my dominant bossy horse to graze on grass again she'll happily get back to it and I bet will try to strike at me again if I ask her to walk or something. Bossy horses (whether they are left brained, right brained or middle brained or not brained at all  ) must accept you as a leader. The cookies and carrots will not solve the problem.

Linda's suggestion is just very dangerous. The girl will let horse know "thanks for biting - here's your reward".


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> > I got Parelli's DVD and havn't watched it yet
> 
> 
> 
> You paid NINE BILLION DOLLARS for a CD and you havent' watched it yet?!!!! ooooh...... my husband would whoop my tail!!!!!! Spending money like that... ohhh....


It was Free! Lol, and actually there are two of them!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

LOL.. Nine BILLION!??? **** :lol:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> LOL.. Nine BILLION!??? **** :lol:


IT WAS MORE???!!!!!!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Haaaaaaaaaaa! :lol:


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

Linda's suggestion is not dangerous at all. I know, I've used it on a lot of horses and I have never been hurt. 

The point to it is that the horse will *stop* the behavior altogether because he now isn't thinking of saddling as a bad thing. When my horse was cinchy, not because of fear, would pin his ears, etc. I would pop a treat quickly into his mouth and then continue with what I was doing. After 3 sessions of me being consistant with the pattern his negative behavior stopped altogether and it has stayed gone. He is left brained confident. Now for a right brained horse, a horse who is fearful, this technique would not work because the horse has safety issues. Approach and retreat would be the way to go with this horse. But with horses who are confident and not fearful, you have to be unpredictable and use reverse psychology to be effective. If you just smack the horse for giving you *feedback*, which can come in the form of ear pinning, biting, kicking, striking, turning his butt to you, not looking at you, not going forward, not stopping, acting snotty, spooking, unconfident, hesitant, etc. the behavior rarely goes away. It will get worse, stay the same, he will get unconfident and scared, or the horse will just shut down and tune everything out because he knows the handler doesn't care what he has to say, and this can appear like it's obediance. It is very important to know why the horse is exhibiting these kinds of behaviors because it is directly related to our handling. Horses don't have any problems until we humans come along and try to get things done. Sometimes people just don't take the horse's feedback into consideration, but does that mean we aren't firm when we need to be? Not at all.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

There is horse training outside of Parelli. I have much respect for the Parelli's, they have done many wonderful things in the horseworld. However, in MY opinion I would NEVER give a biting horse a reward. Nor would I tolerate several of the other examples of behavior given. Parelli does things his way and I do things mine. I just would never never do what she suggested. This is a forum where we all share ideas and methods. My method would not be carrots.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Alright, giving a biting horse treats? Rediculous. That is asking for trouble. (After clearing the horse of any physical ailments...) That horse needs his you-know-what handed to him.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

kitten_Val said:


> Dumas_G, it was on fugly's blog too.. About giving treats... Ha-ha-ha! I laughed to death! I'm sure that girl will have lots of fun with this technique...


Oh my goodness... now I have heard it all. That [Fugly article] might just be the dumbest piece of "advice" I've ever read.


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

Some people will never understand the psychology behind it, or would even want to for that matter. :roll:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Spirithorse said:


> Some people will never understand the psychology behind it, or would even want to for that matter. :roll:


Well... I've NEVER seen the dominant horse being nice and tolerant if other horse approaches it with certain intention to bite. The dominant horse will either pin ears and try to bite first, or show her bum ready to give a kick. That's their psychology. If I'm not mistaking Parelli is one of those trainers who says "think like a horse and understand it's psychology", but this particular article just tells completely opposite.


----------



## Gluey33 (Jun 2, 2008)

Try and get as diverse a range of stuff as you can manage, and then pick out the bits that work for you. Most of these top trainers will have something that makes sense to you and you'llthink wow what a great idea and go try it. The library or ebay ides sound great, this way you can get more learning for your buck. and dont forget Monty Roberts, he has some great stuff to say on horse behaviour which is well worth knowing


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I had a horse that used to bite me when I cynched. I would stand on one side of the fence and have her on the other.... Then one day she got me good, right in the hip! It hurt so bad I was so mad I grabbed her face and I bit her nose as hard as I possibly could... She never, NEVER bit me again.....

That's Psychology by the way... I'm the alpha mare - NOT HER!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I LOVE IT! Farmpony...I think I have done that with EVERY puppy I have ever had! lol...Never tried it on a horse. But you are 100% right..that is psychology that a horse can understand! 

Hey....put it on a CD and charge 9 billion for it!!! :wink:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm gonna be RICH!!!!!


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

It's one thing for an alpha *horse* to correct another horse......it's a totally different thing when a PREDATOR wants to correct a horse. Because horses are programed by nature to NOT trust people, when we try to correct a horse he ususally precieves that as an attack.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Ok...I'm done here now...


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

ok.. Here is the thing... God made us predators...and Horses are prey animals... No amount of horse psycology will ever change that. I am 100% positive that my horse will never look at me and say..."Oh goodie...here comes that 2 legged short faced alpha mare out of the house to feed me." That is rediculous! I want my horse to respect the fact that I am a human. I have thumbs and can eat you if I want. I want my horse to be nice to all humans. Humans are to be respected and given their space and they can mess with me(the horse) all they want and I just have to take it. Now as the human in this relationship it is my job to protect the horse from harm. Disipline and punishment are 2 very different things. Horses are flat out stronger and bigger and capable of hurting us very seriously, we on the other hand are smarter. It is our job to out smart our horses and use that to our advantage. I believe Parelli has an overall excellent program. I however strongly disagree with rewarding bad behavior.....no means no and a horse has to learn that. For our safety and theirs!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

... and the voice of reason swoops down to save the day!


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

Wow.....I won't even try to explain......it won't do any good here. Just be a waste of my time.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Spirit horse... Please don't be offended. I was simply expressing my opinion.. I have not told you that what you are doing is wrong and I completely understand where you are coming from. I, me, Amy....I do not agree with giving a biting horse a carrot. As I said earlier I am really glad to hear that you have had success with that method. I respect your decision to follow Parelli...It is yours and yours alone. Please do not take offence that I do not wish to follow that particular method of training. It takes all kinds of people to make this world go around and we need to share and respect others opinions.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

if anyone actually cares about the begining of this thread anymore.... well, I bought the dennis reis mentor series off of ebay for real cheap and plan on buying the liberty and horse behavior as soon as I can afford it.....


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

Dumas, I'm sorry, I should have worded my last post differently, I was just in a bad mood. I don't take offence to anything you have said to me (even if my posts kind of sound otherwise :roll: ). Sometimes I don't word things very well.

mlkarel, I wish you the best of luck with your horse. After Parelli, Denis would be my next pick. I think you will learn a lot from him.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

mlkarel2010 said:


> if anyone actually cares about the begining of this thread anymore.... well, I bought the dennis reis mentor series off of ebay for real cheap and plan on buying the liberty and horse behavior as soon as I can afford it.....


Wonderful!!!!!  Please keep us updated on it I would love to know your thoughts on Dennis. I don't have any experience with that program.

BTW- I am totally sorry that my Parelli comment blew up this thread. I just wanted to give a reason why I was leery of that program instead of just saying Parelli is junk.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> mlkarel2010 said:
> 
> 
> > if anyone actually cares about the begining of this thread anymore.... well, I bought the dennis reis mentor series off of ebay for real cheap and plan on buying the liberty and horse behavior as soon as I can afford it.....
> ...


that's ok, i liked hearing insight, but i just didn't want you two going at it forever, lol...... I'll update as soon as i get it, but it's coming from Greece so it might be awhile


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

**** - do you have a black and white referee shirt and a whistle too???


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

LOL :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> **** - do you have a black and white referee shirt and a whistle too???


yup you know it.... and a night stick, i stole it from a cop, lol


----------

